# Preventing Corsair H100 leaks



## Jaskaran (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello
Just decided to purchase corsair h100i extreme performance (and bla-bla).
But I have seen many cases where it messed systems by leading, especially neat the paint of hozel joints.
So my question is simple- how do I prevent it from leaking? Should I put some tape or something at critical points?
My case is cooler master 690 2 Plus.

EDIT:
Oops. I think I posted in wrong section. Sorry about that if that's the case.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 6, 2013)

Buy a aircooler much better and reliable and there is peace of mind......bliss is the word.


----------



## Myth (Feb 6, 2013)

@OP: What is your system config ?

Liquid coolers, especially h80 and above, are for extreme OCing.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

No way to prevent leak, if it leaks, your system is gone, should have asked us this question before buying it, always advise people to stay away from water coolers, in USA if it leaks corsair will replace all damages products, not in India.


----------



## Jaskaran (Feb 8, 2013)

Omg!
But I already spent 14k on h100i extreme performance.
I wanna overclock core i7 3770k to atleast 4.5GHz.


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> Omg!
> But I already spent 14k on h100i extreme performance.
> I wanna overclock core i7 3770k to atleast 4.5GHz.


You could get more with Noctua D14


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 8, 2013)

How about M-seal


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2013)

Such kind of accident is yet to happen in India.



pratyush997 said:


> How about M-seal




Suck kind of innovation may not work due to high pressure of liquid.


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> Omg!
> But I already spent 14k on h100i extreme performance.
> I wanna overclock core i7 3770k to atleast 4.5GHz.



i must have got it wrong....you spent 14k on the cooler?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> Omg!
> But I already spent 14k on h100i extreme performance.
> I wanna overclock core i7 3770k to atleast 4.5GHz.





think[digit] before you leap.
4.5Ghz is easy peasy on good quality air coolers worth <<<<14k.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 9, 2013)

H80i is better than H100i if you see certain tests. Swiftech H220 is also another good cooler with thicker tubing+ a fillport which all those closed-looped coolers don't have. 14k for a cooler is just not right.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Feb 9, 2013)

CORSAIR CPU COOLER H100i   .........................7.7k is the price for h100i....what exactly did you buy for 14k?


----------



## Myth (Feb 9, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> CORSAIR CPU COOLER H100i   .........................7.7k is the price for h100i....what exactly did you buy for 14k?



My question too.

@OP: You are wasting money if you are buying a H100i for just 4.5ghz.


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 9, 2013)

I am running i5 3570k at 4.5ghz on a cm hyper 212 evo with maximum temps reaching 76°c.Also y did u spend 15k on a cooler which is available for 8k online.Did u build a custom water cooling loop?


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 9, 2013)

^^ 76°C? At what Voltage and Clocks are you running them?


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> Omg!
> But I already spent 14k on h100i extreme performance.
> I wanna overclock core i7 3770k to atleast 4.5GHz.


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 9, 2013)

Running i5 3570k at 4.5ghz clock speeds,at 1.28V vcore ,auto LLC  and 1.8V pll voltage.Ran prime95 for an hour,the hottest core aka 2nd core reaching 76 degrees.


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 9, 2013)

though i dont have any numbers to show, on paper at least, the HOC 40 should be better...it has a much thicker (45mm) copper rad....all you need is some better fans...


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Feb 9, 2013)

i still don't get which h100i cost's 14k :/


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> i still don't get which h100i cost's 14k :/


From the shops that fool people by showing them the MRP.

Rule of thumb: All computer items have upto 40% higher MRP's printed on them compared to selling price, many don't know this.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2013)

paying the printed MRP for computer items is like getting PAWNED


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 10, 2013)

tkin said:


> From the shops that fool people by showing them the MRP.
> 
> Rule of thumb: All computer items have upto 40% higher MRP's printed on them compared to selling price, many don't know this.



I had to pay the MRP for the ASRock Z77E-itx, but no other option man


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2013)

There is always an option. it only needs to be found.


----------



## Jaskaran (Feb 10, 2013)

Actually is h100i and look on ebay, you'll find it (though I did not purchase from there).
But seeing you guys, I think I did a big mistake 
So what if I put ducttape on joints? Well it prevent leaking? At some extent?
And which cooler should I have gone for? Just for personal info...
And if the cooler is good enough, could I overclock top 5GHz?
Cmon I am new at these things! I just purchased the cooler I heard most a about.
Now I already purchased it (ab pachtaye hot kya jab chidia chug gyi khet).... So please...


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Feb 10, 2013)

it won't leak............a lot of people use the H series in India....no need to worry and an hyper evo was enough for your case......you could have gone for the noctua


----------



## Jaskaran (Feb 10, 2013)

Noctua nh d14 is so rare! I already searched everywhere, its almost discontinued.
And I don't think h100i is bad. Or is it?
Can I overclock close to 5ghz with it?


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 10, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Running i5 3570k at 4.5ghz clock speeds,at 1.28V vcore ,auto LLC  and 1.8V pll voltage.Ran prime95 for an hour,the hottest core aka 2nd core reaching 76 degrees.



Oh OK!


----------



## Jaskaran (Feb 10, 2013)

So what should I do now?
My brain is now kinda messed up (mainly because of my sst pre-board exam tomorrow and here I learn that I did big mistake by purchasing this cooler).
So what is limit of i7 3770k of getting overclocked with my cooler?
Such an expensive cooler should have some special advantages. Right?


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> So what should I do now?
> My brain is now kinda messed up (mainly because of my sst pre-board exam tomorrow and here I learn that I did big mistake by purchasing this cooler).
> So what is limit of i7 3770k of getting overclocked with my cooler?
> Such an expensive cooler should have some special advantages. Right?


You need to buy a good thermal paste, get deepcool or cm ones, reset the cooler on the CPU, and now OC. But there's no surefire way of preventing leaks, should have asked that here first, I always advise people to stay away from liquid coolers.


----------



## Jaskaran (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok thanks.
So what maximum value can I overclock without messing my processor with this cooler?


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> Ok thanks.
> So what maximum value can I overclock without messing my processor with this cooler?


Go to 4.5GHz for now, you can go to 4.8GHz but start slowly and test your way up, use 50MHz increments at a time and keep checking the volts and the temps.


----------



## Jaskaran (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks man.
You were a big help along with others.

Well...
Since we are talking about fans, let me ask one last question, how is deepcool assassin?
Ofcourse I already purchased one but my friend had it. So just for info...


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2013)

Big bad cooler. No quality compared to other twin power coolers..


----------



## Jaskaran (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks.
Makes me feel happy :d


----------

